# New at this and need help...



## 4 da snow (Nov 5, 2004)

I have a '99 S10 Blazer and am looking at either a Meyer TMP-6.5 or
a Western Suburbanite 6'8"/7'4". Any input would be appreciated. I'm just doing my driveway and pad in the "snow belt" Cleveland area. Would the wider plow be better? I've never plowed before but my wife has....you know girl grows up with 5 brothers who she covered for. I priced the Western today at $2950 installed with the hand held control.

Thanks for your help. I'm glad I found this site.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Look at what the width of the plow bade is when it ar a full angle(right or left it is the same), make sure it is still wider than the width of your vehicle or you will be driving over snow...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I would say for what you describe, it doesn't really matter. The Western site advises 150# of ballast for the 6'8" and 250# for the 7'4". I'd probably go for the wider one simply because you'd be getting more for your money and in case you decided to push a few more with it.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

I would go with the 7'4" Western Suburbanite/Fisher Homesteader (same plow different color). If the snow is wet andd heavy just take a smaller bite. My boss has a Homesteader on his Ranger and absolutely loves it (I think it gives him an excuse to go out and play). I have no experience with the Meyers. I just know their stuff is not too well respected on here.


----------



## aees115 (Nov 25, 2004)

i would say to go with the 6'8". i wouldnt go much bigger because an s10's frame isnt that beefy


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

For what your describing you could make do with a quad and a plow. Anything beats having to shovel by hand. Now when it becomes your bread and butter now thats a diff story.

4 dasnow if you run into probs give me a call im out of mentor.....Rob


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

I have a 6'8" Snoway that I would let go pretty cheap.
You would need the truckside mount, controller and the wiring harness. I have the expensive parts, the blade a-frame and hydraulic unit.

I bought it to build a backdrag blade, but if someone else could use it as is I would part with it.

PM me if interested,
Mark K


----------



## 4 da snow (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, I went with the Western Suburbanite 7'4". I spoke with the dealer and he advised the wider plow because of the Blazer's width. He recommended the 6'8 for the likes of a Jeep Liberty. The extra weight only adds up less than 50 pounds or so. The install took one day. They did a nice job....there seemes to be a lot of wiring going on, so I was pleased with their neatness. I got the hand held controller as well. It is removable in the Summer and really doesn't take up that much space. Now I just need it to snow! I haven't look forward to a snow fall since I was a kid. Go figure. Thanks for all the help on this forum.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to plowsite! :waving: 
Hope you enjoy your plow, and don't stop coming to this site. You would be surprised on how much you can learn by just reading posts.


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*sounds good*

plow with the storm and if you get some extra work do not give it away!


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

*Question about Suburbanite*

I would like to know where you got the Suburbanite in Cleveland for $2900.00. All the places I have checked on want at least $3400.00.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Get the fisher homesteader its alot cheaper and its the same plow.www.snowplowsupply.com has it for 2,400.I have one and it works great.Just got done plowing 8 driveways with over 2 feet of snow.


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

geereed I have a 01 F150 Super Crew and that is what I was looking at when I went to the fisher dealer and they wanted 3400.00 for it. I have seen your truck it looks really nice. I just checked out that site and I was wondering if they charged sales tax. Thanks


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

No they dont charge sales tax.Plus they give you a choice of what controller you want.


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for your help. I see you installed yours in 5 hours and like I said it looks good. I will be ordering me one.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks MOBO.Feel free to ask any questions.


----------

